# Zum Geburtstag von Castlevania: NFTs spielen mehr als 162.000 Dollar ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zum Geburtstag von Castlevania: NFTs spielen mehr als 162.000 Dollar ein*

					Die Fantasy-Reihe Castlevania feiert den 35. Geburtstag. Publisher Konami hat NFTs zur Spielereihe versteigert und damit mehr als 162.000 Dollar eingenommen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Zum Geburtstag von Castlevania: NFTs spielen mehr als 162.000 Dollar ein*


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte damals Super Castlevania 4 auf dem SNES .
Das hat richtig Laune gemacht und der Soundtrack war auch genial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWMN91gMD_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Basileukum (17. Januar 2022)

Ist aber auch eine der geilsten Spieleserien. Die Teile 1 und dann natürlich 3 auf dem NES sind aber auch heute noch extrem fein.

Teil 2 ist wie Zelda Teil 2 .... nie dagewesen.


----------



## czk666 (17. Januar 2022)

Ich glaub ich werd alt.


----------



## sinchilla (17. Januar 2022)

> Laut den Japanern möchte man nach diesem Projekt weitere Sammlungen als NFTs anbieten, schließlich lässt sich damit - vergleichsweise einfach - Geld verdienen.


Dem kann ich ausnahmslos zustimmen! Anstatt in gesetzlichen Grauzonen zu agieren oder gar im illegalen Bereich, wird einfach an die Dummheit des Menschen appelliert.

-mit offensichtlichem Erfolg, sowie Krypto-ist NFT ein schöner Gesellschaftsspiegel.

Der Handel mit völlig wertlosem Plunder wird weiter zunehmen, sobald ein Idiot daran glaubt, folgen ihm blind zwei weitere...


----------



## Ripcord (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals Super Castlevania 4 auf dem SNES .
> Das hat richtig Laune gemacht und der Soundtrack war auch genial
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte den ersten Teil für den Game Boy. War damals schon hörenswert was die da rausgeholt haben. SNES natürlich Legendär, aber auch bei anderen Games.


----------



## Kaiero (18. Januar 2022)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum ein Bild so abartige Preise erzielen kann, und was man im Grunda damit überhaupt anfangen kann wenn man es gekauft hat.

"Sind das im Grunde die wo früher ingame items für paar hundert Euro gekauft haben und heute erwachsen geworden sind und Stattdessen Bilder kaufen  "


----------



## yingtao (18. Januar 2022)

Kaiero schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum ein Bild so abartige Preise erzielen kann, und was man im Grunda damit überhaupt anfangen kann wenn man es gekauft hat.
> 
> "Sind das im Grunde die wo früher ingame items für paar hundert Euro gekauft haben und heute erwachsen geworden sind und Stattdessen Bilder kaufen  "



Du kaufst ja nichtmal das Bild. Wie im Kleingedruckten steht erhälst du keinerlei Lizenz oder Bildrechte. Du kaufst eine einzigartige Folge aus Buchstaben und Zahlen aus der Blockchain die über das Bild repräsentiert wird. Du erhälst nur diese Folge aus Zahlen und Buchstaben und das Recht genau diese Folge über genau das Bild zu repräsentieren.

Warum das so viel Geld "Wert" ist, ist Spekulation. Einer erstellt einen NFT und verkauft den an irgendwen anderes (z.B. einen Freund) und der verkauft weiter an noch wen anderen (z.B. einen anderen Freund) usw. wodurch nach außen hin es so scheint als würde es eine Nachfrage nach diesem NFT geben und der Wert steigen. Ist meiner Meinung nach wie damals mit den Beanie Babys. Eine hat ein Buch darüber geschrieben was das für eine tolle Wertanlage ist durch die limitierte Anzahl pro Produktionslauf und alle (vor allem in den USA) haben gekauft, investiert und gehandelt bis eine Bank oder Versicherung gesagt hat das die den Wert nicht anerkennen und plötzlich waren die Dinger nichts mehr Wert.

Das heißt aber nicht im Umkehrschluss das NFTs nutzlos sind. Man kann die nutzen für z.B. digitale Kunstwerke, wenn man vertraglich die Lizenz und Urheberrechte am Kunstwerk mit dem Kauf des NFT erhält, was bisher aber nur selten der Fall ist. Auch sind NFTs über die Blockchain gesichert und damit zumindest nach aktuellem Wissensstand fälschungssicher und könnten z.B. zur Identifikation genutzt werden.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Dem kann ich ausnahmslos zustimmen! Anstatt in gesetzlichen Grauzonen zu agieren oder gar im illegalen Bereich, wird einfach an die Dummheit des Menschen appelliert.
> 
> -mit offensichtlichem Erfolg, sowie Krypto-ist NFT ein schöner Gesellschaftsspiegel.
> 
> Der Handel mit völlig wertlosem Plunder wird weiter zunehmen, sobald ein Idiot daran glaubt, folgen ihm blind zwei weitere...



Mir fehlen wirklich die Worte, für diesen Schmarrn...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2022)

Kaiero schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum ein Bild so abartige Preise erzielen kann, und was man im Grunda damit überhaupt anfangen kann wenn man es gekauft hat.
> 
> "Sind das im Grunde die wo früher ingame items für paar hundert Euro gekauft haben und heute erwachsen geworden sind und Stattdessen Bilder kaufen  "



Es ist eher mit Kunstwerken denn mit Ingame-Items zu vergleichen. Nur dass ein NFT nicht das Bild eines Malers repräsentiert, sondern nur die Besitzurkunde über ein Bild und dass das Bild selbst in diesem Fall nur als Datei vorliegt – mit allen Unterschieden die das bezüglich Kopierbarkeit oder die Möglichkeit, es an die Wand zu hängen impliziert.


----------



## yojinboFFX (18. Januar 2022)

Da spar ich doch lieber weiter auf die Monalisa...oder ne Grafikkarte!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------

